# What Function has best ability to Persuade People?



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

The smooth talking Ne for sure. Mostly in ENTP's, though. ENFJ's are also good at persuasion too.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Why don't you guys try and persuade me, I'm an ENTJ so try your best and I'll decide whose the most persuasive?


----------

